# Funktionierender USB-Stick (FAT32) wird nicht erkannt



## RadieschenHSV (14. Oktober 2018)

Moin in die Runde, mein einwandfrei funktionierender Stick (Formatierung FAT32) wird im Finder nicht angezeigt und es kann auch nicht auf ihn zugegriffen werden. Im Festplattendienstprogramm wird der Stick zwar angezeigt ("USB Externes physisches Volume. MS-DOS-Dateisystem (FAT32)"), im Finder wird der Stick aber nicht gefunden und ich kann auch nicht auf die gespeicherten Daten zugreifen. Auf meinem Windows-PC kann ich ohne Probleme mit dem Stick arbeiten. In den Finder-Einstellungen sind sowohl auf dem Schreibtisch als auch in der Seitenleiste externe Speichergeräte aktiviert.
Hat wer 'ne Idee, wo das Problem liegen kann?

Nachtrag: Auf einem zweiten, meines Wissens baugleichen MacBook Pro 2011 wird tritt das gleiche Problem auf.


----------



## fotoman (14. Oktober 2018)

Da passen wohl der Controller im Stick und der Contorller im Mac nicht zusammen. Das ist zumindest unter Windows 7/10 keine Seltenheit, insb. bei älterer HW (wie ja auch hier mit dem MacBook 2011).

Die einzigen Lösungen, die bei mir halfen (immer unter Windows 7 oder 10, da betrifft es vor allem mit einen möchtegern USB3-Stick von Kingston auf, der aber lahmer schreibt wie vernünftige USB2-Sticks):
- Stick wegwerfen
- Stick mittels USB2-Verlängerung anschließen
- Stcik mittels USB3-Hub anschließen

Manchmal, aber nicht immer, hilft es bei Windows, bei jedem Anstecken des Sticks den Port zu wechseln.


----------

